# it's a  done deal.....



## 88gmc1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is the complete job, PaPa Bear out and sold for $250.00 I laughed when the guy who wanted it said he would lift it into the back of his truck by himself! %-P 
 I told him if he could do that I would give him the stove for free, but if I had to help it was 250.00, I got my 250.00. :lol: 
new hearth in, Regency stove in, carpet in. room painted. We are dropping down to -17C tonight. just in time,
check out the kindling box, that stuff is for starting the fire when the wood is a little too green!! :lol: 
Thanks for the info on this rec-room renovation and stove choice, I learned lots and laughed more.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2007)

Beautiful stove and install. Enjoy it because it sounds like the right night for it.


----------



## MrGriz (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep, it sure sounds like your timing was right on this one.  Looks great too.


----------



## begreen (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice!! And it's got a gold ring on it's flue. Beautiful install, I like the flush fit of the hearth to the carpet. Looks very slick.


----------



## 88gmc1 (Dec 2, 2007)

Actually it has two gold rings, thanks for the kind comments. this was an expensive project to undertake but I think thanks to the info recd. here I made the right decisions.


----------

